# Selling some of my amp collection on eBay



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Been away for awhile, going to start a new project so i am looking to unload some of my amp collection i have listed on eBay. please PM me if you are interested in any of the amps i have listed.
thanks for looking.
Tom

Zapco Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 650 300 Orion Hcca Car Audio Amplifiers | eBay


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Holy sh.....


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, that's extensive


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

So that's where they all went.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Just dont sell or even deal with anybody in Cleveland Ga.

Very impressive collection.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Um... too risky to sell amps on eBay that are hard to find because the Cleveland GA guy is lurking. Try selling them here first, man.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

sirbOOm said:


> Um... too risky to sell amps on eBay that are hard to find because the Cleveland GA guy is lurking. Try selling them here first, man.


Hey sir boom,
I know who you are talking about, I will start to post them here one by one in a week or two. 
just getting the word out with a big blast. I've bought and sold here since 2008, and I trust a lot of the guys on here, it's an great group here.
Thanks for the post and the headsup.
Tom


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

LOVING them RF Power amps! Hope to see the posting here to see what your asking.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Holy crap!!! Heat sink heaven!!! I almost fell off my chair at work. Im sure pictures dont do justice to this stash .... GLWS! Im impressed. .... and jealous


----------



## yourboysolo (Oct 31, 2014)

I was told by another member that i should try talking to the author of this thread, I would like to purchase a rockford fosgate 1000a2v1 & was told that this wasa good place to start.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

whats up with cleveland GA?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> whats up with cleveland GA?


 Andy 4879


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

sub'd


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Can you price out your *white *zapco studio amps and if any come with box and manuals ?

thanks


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

All the money I wasted over the years.... You have it way worse. I only wish I would have invested that money long ago.

Think of all the hookers and blow you could have bought....


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice, but it will be real tough to sell that as a lot.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Two words come to mind... (DO WANT!)

With that out of the way I would love to take some of those off your hands, but my senses tell me my family is more important. If I win the lotto I will look you up!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rugdnit said:


> All the money I wasted over the years.... You have it way worse. I only wish I would have invested that money long ago.
> 
> Think of all the hookers and blow you could have bought....


WTF?
Where the hell have you been? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> WTF?
> Where the hell have you been?
> 
> 
> ...


It's really weird... I handed my ride off to Bing and I haven't thought about car audio since.

It's been very liberating.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

rugdnit said:


> It's really weird... I handed my ride off to Bing and I haven't thought about car audio since.
> 
> It's been very liberating.


Im strongly concidering doing just that.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> Im strongly concidering doing just that.


Highly recommended. 

No matter how well I build something I do this thing where I nit pick my work. Other people would look at something and say " wow that's great " and in my head I think it's ****. I get half way through with it and change direction. It was a never ending cycle and buy... build... buy... build... buy... build.

It became a huge time suck. Factor in the money I feel like I wasted trying alot of stuff I did not like... The DIYMA guy in me found I was stuck in the High Cost of Saving Money cycle.

I cannot say enough good things about Bing. Sure it was spendy but, there is something to be said for quality and finality. I honestly have thought very little about anything car audio related sinceb. I have never been so content and happy with my system. When a guy steps up and hits it out of the park like that it's WORTH every penny.

I just wish I enjoyed music as much as I did when I was young. 


VERY SORRY FOR THE THREAD JACK-- FREE BUMP THO!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Where the hell is tomtomjr ?


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> LOVING them RF Power amps! Hope to see the posting here to see what your asking.


they are good looking in person too. thanks for the post


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

hot9dog said:


> Holy crap!!! Heat sink heaven!!! I almost fell off my chair at work. Im sure pictures dont do justice to this stash .... GLWS! Im impressed. .... and jealous


thanks for the post, pictures don't do it justice, i guess if i took a panorama. if in so cal sometime, stop by.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

yourboysolo said:


> I was told by another member that i should try talking to the author of this thread, I would like to purchase a rockford fosgate 1000a2v1 & was told that this wasa good place to start.


I'm slowly getting back with everyone, been out of town on business, I'm getting slammed on the eBay with tire kickers and interest. I've asked everyone to be patient. I'm still here.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

Robb said:


> Can you price out your *white *zapco studio amps and if any come with box and manuals ?
> 
> thanks


will do robb, ill get caught up these next few days. 
there are 3-300X that are as close to new without new, box, manual, warranty card.

they are separated by 2 numbers on the serial number, i can't remember exactly but it's like 697 699 and 701.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

rugdnit said:


> All the money I wasted over the years.... You have it way worse. I only wish I would have invested that money long ago.
> 
> Think of all the hookers and blow you could have bought....


it actually cost twice as much to collect these things, i had to pay off the wife with the same amount of cash, you should see her purse collection:laugh:


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

kkreit01 said:


> Nice, but it will be real tough to sell that as a lot.


thanks for the post. 
no looking to sell as a lot, they will be pieced out one by one, but it offers someone to get a set they've been looking for. wasn't looking to put each listing on ebay one at a time. it's the shock of it all that's bringing interest. you'll see them listed here later one at a time.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

knever3 said:


> Two words come to mind... (DO WANT!)
> 
> With that out of the way I would love to take some of those off your hands, but my senses tell me my family is more important. If I win the lotto I will look you up!!


thanks for the post and interest.

i tried one time to put them in the bath tub and put the other over the top of me so i could take a bath with them. but the edges kept poking me.:laugh:


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

Robb said:


> Where the hell is tomtomjr ?


i thought he would be all over the 3 piece 151 Zapcos.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rugdnit said:


> Highly recommended.
> 
> No matter how well I build something I do this thing where I nit pick my work. Other people would look at something and say " wow that's great " and in my head I think it's ****. I get half way through with it and change direction. It was a never ending cycle and buy... build... buy... build... buy... build.
> 
> ...


Hopefully I'll get to see/hear it at the next SIS GTG.
And the threadjack was my fault. 

Carry on guys.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

gcsuper said:


> will do robb, ill get caught up these next few days.
> there are 3-300X that are as close to new without new, box, manual, warranty card.
> 
> they are separated by 2 numbers on the serial number, i can't remember exactly but it's like 697 699 and 701.


OK COOL 



gcsuper said:


> i thought he would be all over the 3 piece 151 Zapcos.


He hasnt posted on forums in over a year !


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Hopefully I'll get to see/hear it at the next SIS GTG.
> And the threadjack was my fault.
> 
> Carry on guys.
> ...


Don't worry about the thread jack, I like to talk about other things or people on my threads. I'm good with it. 
Tom


----------



## LSU777 (Nov 25, 2014)

Very interested in some of the white studio amps. I messaged you in ebay before i realized you were a member here.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

LSU777 said:


> Very interested in some of the white studio amps. I messaged you in ebay before i realized you were a member here.


Hey LSU,

yep, best to hit up here on this forum. which models you interested in? ebay inbox is at it's maximum right now.

thanks,
Tom


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

gcsuper said:


> Hey LSU,
> 
> yep, best to hit up here on this forum. which models you interested in? ebay inbox is at it's maximum right now.
> 
> ...


That's not how it's done here.
You need to start a proper classified ad in the Classifieds section of every piece of equipment that you want to sell on DIYMA.
Be sure to thoroughly read and follow the template that's in every classified ad posted or it will get deleted.
You can then field any questions DIYMA members might have regarding your equipment there.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

